# Have you seen this yet?



## marcschultz (Jul 31, 2008)

I am sure that some of you have seen ozonics before, but if not check it out.
http://www.ozonicshunting.com/

I want to know "What do you guys think about this?"


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it would be just another thing to haul around with you. Just spray down with scent killer. i'm sure this is a lot more expensive than scent killer too.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Good thing man made ozone is good for the Earth.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

It may or may not work, but who wants to carry it.


----------

